#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-04
<Mcorleone> hola
<Mcorleone> a todos
<Mcorleone> saben tengo un problema
<Mcorleone> con ubuntu
<Mcorleone> si alguien puede ayudarme
<Mcorleone> seria genial
<Mcorleone> no me aparece la pantalla de inicio
<Mcorleone> esa que sale el logo de ubuntu como cargando el S.O
<Mcorleone> he instalado muchas veces ubuntu y otros distintos
<Mcorleone> pero no me sale
<pedro_> cuchito cuchito cuchiiitoo
<fabio> wena pedro_
<fabio> como te va?
<fabio> ¿cuanto sufriste ayer?
<arvaro> jajaja
<arvaro> hola fabio ,  miau! zeus
<fabio> hola arvaro!
<fabio> oye arvaro, una pregunta, como lo hacen para actualizar la app de futbol chileno, buscan todos los partidos y los ingresan o lo sacan de una url, ayer me preguntaba eso
<zeus> arvaro: miaucito!
<arvaro> fabio heeeem es secreto del sumario
<arvaro> un script que captura datos(cada 4 horas) y los publica
<zeus> 1313
<zeus> XD
<fabio> arvaro, :-)
<fabio> oye zeus mi miau!?
<zeus> fabio: miau!
<fabio> :-)
<zeus> pedro_: !!!!!
<pedro_> zeus: miaaaauuu
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-05
<RodrogoZun> como actualizar correo evolution
<RodrogoZun> Hola Naudy
<Naudy> Saludos RodrogoZun , SergioMeneses
<RodrogoZun> Sergio yo le pego poco, pero soy entusiasta.  Como puedo actualizar mi correo evolution
<RodrogoZun> corrijo.  Hola Naudy.
<Naudy> o/
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<SergioMeneses> RodrogoZun, haz un update: sudo apt-get update y si hay actualizacion de evolution, el sistema la instalara
<RodrogoZun> sudo apt-get update
<SergioMeneses> RodrogoZun, si... en la terminal
<RodrogoZun> tal cual, no tengo que agregar evolution?  Sorry lo ignorante
<SergioMeneses> no
<RodrogoZun> gracias. todavia tengo la version 11.10.  Que sucedera?
<RodrogoZun> Estoy intentando importar mis correos y configuraciones desde Evolution a Thunderbird, porque este el que viene con las nuevas versiones.  Eso es lo que me tiene frenado en una version tan antigua
<SergioMeneses> RodrogoZun, y porque no actualizas la version del sistema?
<RodrogoZun> Porque no quiero perder mis correos que estan en evolution y ahora no viene en las versiones posteriores.  O lo puedo tener igual en vez de Thunderbird?
<SergioMeneses> RodrogoZun, puedes instalarlo tambien
<SergioMeneses> solo q no viene por defecto en la instalacion
<RodrogoZun> Y si actualizo la version de ubuntu, no se actualiza entonces evolution?
<RodrogoZun> si pongo sudo apt-get update, me voy directamente a 12.04 o no tiene nada que ver?
<RodrogoZun> Me desintala Evolution o solo lo tengo que actualizar por separado?
<SergioMeneses> no no son diferentes
<RodrogoZun> Me la jugue por Thunderbird no mas.  Es la raja y lo configure como IMAP
<fabio_> cuchito cuchito cuchito
<zeus> miau!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-06
<zeus> miau!
<pedro_> zeus: cuchito cuchitooo te envie un cachitoo cuchiito
<zeus> pedro_: ya te van a responder =)
<pedro_> zeus: law ea de SNI no me pesco :-/
<arvaro> hola todos zeus miau
<zeus> arvaro: hola mi amor como estas ?
<njin> pedro_ saludo desde tu amigo italiano, como estas ? te casaste ?;-)
<pedro_> njin: hola! que tal Italia? aun no, quieres que te invite? ;-)
<njin> lool, italia muy mal, estamo botando esto gobierno de zombies
<njin> ya te veo escapar por la pampa con tu chica que te sigue vestida de novia.....lol
<pedro_> njin: hahahahaha!
<pedro_> njin: hay que escapar lo mas que se pueda
<pedro_> :-P
<njin> segurooo, corre fuerteeee
<pedro_> zeus: cuchito cuchito cuuchiiiitoo
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-07
<pedro_> cuchito cuchiito
<pedro_> que fuerte leer planet ubuntu...
<zeus> pedro_: ...
<pedro_> zeus: muack
<pedro_> asin o mas con el jefe contestandole a los empleados por un blog ja
<pedro_> rica la cagada
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, jajaja
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-08
<fefa> wenas
<fabio> acabo de expulsar a un spammer del grupo de ubuntu chile en fb
 * fabio se siente poderoso
<fefa> jajajaja
<caravena> Hola
<fabio> zeus, que virtual machine app recomiendas/usas/porque?
<zeus> kvm
<zeus> con libvirt
<fabio> gracias gatito, un miau para voce
<fabio> zeus, ^
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-09
<gtox> hola
<gtox> como estan
<gtox> hola hay alguien
<gtox> ?
#ubuntu-cl 2015-03-07
<Pusho> hola
<Pusho> tengo un par de dudas que no he podido responder buscando en internet
#ubuntu-cl 2017-03-12
<Jaimico> Chicos, hola
<Jaimico> Tengo y problema, cuando enciendo mi compu, tiene ubuntu 16.04 se queda pegado en violeta
<caravena> Hola zeus
